# Mein Monitor ist verpixelt, kann wer helfen?



## Butcherl1ke (6. Januar 2019)

Hi zusammen.

Gerade eben hab ich mein Sytem gestartet und bin völlig aus den Wolken gefallen. Einer von meinen 2 Monitoren zeigt alles völlig verpixelt an bzw. wirkt es so, als wäre das kein Full HD mehr, während der andere Monitor weiterhin alles kristallscharf anzeigt.

so sieht das aus: Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Der AOC ist ein G2460PF und der Samsung ist ein C24FG70FQU.

Das sieht völlig ******* aus 

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe!

LG Butcherl1ke

edit: Ich hab einen Neustart durchgeführt und jetzt ist das in Ordnung. Zum überprüfen, ob es eventuell ein Signalfehler vom PC sein könnte habe ich extra mit nem Screenshot das vom PC an den Monitor übertragende Bild vorher getestet und es war völlig unverpixelt. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Mein Monitor ist verpixelt, kann wer helfen???*

Das sieht nach einer falschen Initialisierung aus (entweder Bildschirmintern oder Treiberseitig). Dein Bild ist nicht verpixelt sondern ich nenns mal "verschoben". Das kann beispielsweise passieren wenn  Wiederholungsraten nicht korrekt syncronisiert wurden oder ähnliches. Das hat alles nichts mit dem Signalkabel oder sonstwas zu tun.

Der neustart hatte eine Neuinitialisierung zur Folge und die hat offenbar dieses Mal geklappt.


----------



## Butcherl1ke (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Mein Monitor ist verpixelt, kann wer helfen???*

Wenn dem so ist, welche Empfehlung kann man mir da machen? Immer neustarten, Monitor mit Garantie einschicken oder einfach nur hoffen, das es nicht nochmal passiert?


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Mein Monitor ist verpixelt, kann wer helfen???*

Hoffen dass es nicht mehr passiert und falls doch neustarten ist wohl die gängigste Option.
Einschicken wird nichts bringen da der Hersteller das Problem natürlich dann nicht nachstellen kann ().

Das einzige, was nachhaltig gegen solche vereinzelten Probleme hilft ist (entweder Glück haben oder) Monitore zu kaufen, die eben nicht zu den billigstmöglich produzierten zählen, die haben solche Probleme in aller Regel nicht. Allerdings haben die wenigsten Leute Lust Monitore zu kaufen die tatsächlich gute Innereien enthalten, da die nunmal das 2-3 fache von den "bekannten" Standardmodellen kosten (EIZO beispielsweise).


----------



## Butcherl1ke (7. Januar 2019)

Gut,  dann hoffe ich weiter, danke für die Hilfe


----------

